# Jointer Help



## Rayman24 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello fellow woodworking enthusiasts. Been a while since I've had a reason to post on here, but its time to add a new tool to my shop. As always all your advice and input is welcome, and appreciated.

Typically I use my table saw, planer, and Flatmaster sander to mill my lumber to be as flat and accurate as possible, however my wife as given me the thumbs up to purchase a Jointer, and obviously I have to take advantage of the opportunity. Before I move forward with this purchase, I have a few question for some of you, who are more experienced in wood working, and using a jointer.

1. My budget is up to about $500-$600…could possibly go more for the right deal. My research has let me to 3 Grizzly models (G0813, G0814, G0821), Also the Ridgid model JP0610, however the Ridgid seems a little over priced. I'm also open to any other suggestions anyone may have for my budget.

2. Traditional blades, or Spiral cutter head? Might help to know that I use a lot of oak, maple, mahogany, walnut, cherry, and poplar wood.

3. Bench top, or one with a stand? I have space for either. Most of my projects are small, cutting boards, shadow boxes, picture frames, etc…but on occasion I do take on bigger projects.

4. What else should I be aware of as I research jointers?

Thanks again in advance, safe & happy wood working!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

If you have space don't do benchtop and skip a 6" jointer and go to 8" unless a 6" will handle almost all the stock you run through it.


----------



## eflanders (May 2, 2013)

In your budget range, I'd be shopping classified ads for a floor standing 6"-8" unit. Helical/spiral heads are great for highly figured and reclaimed lumber. But they are hard to find used. The straight blades actually cut to finer finish and have been happily used for decades. 6", 8" or wider? Here's my two cents worth based on the information you already provided: When building large width projects, you don't want to glue boards together more than 6" wide or you'll have movement issues. So a 6" jointer is fine IF you don't buy rough sawn lumber. Why? Because sawyers often cut boards as wide as they can to maximize profits. When you buy rough sawn stock, one of the very first things to do is to joint a face, then an edge before ripping that board to the desired width. So where do you buy or get your lumber? That answer tells you what width jointer to shop for. Good luck!


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Definitely get the spiral head if you can. It will really help to reduce tearout so less board waste. Also, the carbide segments last a long time. Lastly, setup time is greatly reduced to basically making sure everything is aligned when you buy it and then you don't have to worry about having to align the blades every time you change to new knives.

Then, there is reduced noise as well.


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

I was in the same boat as you last year. I have a small shop and small budget. I put the money together to get a jointer. After looking at bench tops and used models I decided to splurge and go new.

I have the Grizzly 6" with Spiral Cutter head(G0452Z) Worth every penny for the spiral cutter head….

Totally agree with TheFridge….don't get a bench top.


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

All of the above is good solid advice….now when you find all these 8" jointers with a spiral cutter head for $500 please let me know, I'd like to have one too!!!


----------



## Breeze73 (Jul 14, 2016)

I would agree that you should just keep an eye out for an 8" jointer to come available in your area on CL. I have a 6" Jet and I wish I had gotten an 8". That extra 2" makes a huge difference. The Grizzly G0490 looks to be a great machine, but it is outside your budget brand new. You should be able to eventually find one for $600-$700.

WRT the blades, if you go with a used 8", just stick with the cutterhead that comes with it. If it is a Grizzy, Jet, PM, Delta, or other well known brand, you can always upgrade to the shelix head at a later time. Obviously the sooner the better as setting up straight knives after sharpening is a PITA. But it becomes easier the more times you do it.

I would not recommend a benchtop jointer. They work. But they are extrememly limiting.


----------

